# FIRME CLASSICS 5TH ANNUAL "CHILL AND GRILL"



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:BUMP


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Lets do this! :biggrin: Hope to see everyone out there!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

I have attended the last two. Great day to chill and relax.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

melinayazmin said:


> I have attended the last two. Great day to chill and relax.


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin:


Ttt rusty


----------



## ernie (Mar 10, 2008)

nite owls will be there


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ernie said:


> nite owls will be there


:h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPOT NITEOWLS!!!


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt rusty


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT


 Qvo Andy ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP BROTHER


Danee08 said:


> Qvo Andy ?


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> TTT


:wave: WHATS CRACKING BIG ANDY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: BUMP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: BUMP!!!


*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


:biggrin:THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


TTT FOR A GREAT PICNIC RUSTY ALWAYS THROWS A GREAT SPREAD WITH FIRME CLASSICS


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT FOR A GREAT PICNIC RUSTY ALWAYS THROWS A GREAT SPREAD WITH FIRME CLASSICS


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

JUST CHILLING GETTING READY FOR THE MESA SHOW


RUSTY 36 said:


> :wave: WHATS CRACKING BIG ANDY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT FOR A GREAT PICNIC RUSTY ALWAYS THROWS A GREAT SPREAD WITH FIRME CLASSICS


:thumbsup:THANKS MARK, HOPE TO SEE YOU AND TRAFFIC OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RIDES3 said:


> JUST CHILLING GETTING READY FOR THE MESA SHOW


:thumbsup: THATS RIGHT HOME BOY. MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## i.e regal (Mar 8, 2013)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

i.e regal said:


> bump


:wave: WHATS UP BIG JOHN!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:BUMP!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT





Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT!!!:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:TTT


----------



## i.e regal (Mar 8, 2013)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5:TTT


ttt to the homie big rusty n the rest of the clssics family for a bad azz picnic every year rite in badass BERDOO!!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

i.e regal said:


> ttt to the homie big rusty n the rest of the clssics family for a bad azz picnic every year rite in badass BERDOO!!!!


TTT Homeboy!:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

i.e regal said:


> ttt to the homie big rusty n the rest of the clssics family for a bad azz picnic every year rite in badass BERDOO!!!!


:thumbsup: THANKS BIG JOHN FOR YOUR SUPPORT EVERY YEAR!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP BACK TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty:BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:



TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

Ttt for the homies


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

linctc said:


> Ttt for the homies


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOME BOY!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP HOME BOY


linctc said:


> Ttt for the homies


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT FOR FIRME CLASSICS


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> TTT FOR FIRME CLASSICS





Danee08 said:


> *TTT *:thumbsup:





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:h5: THANKS FOR THE BUMP AND YOUR SUPPORT FELLAS!!!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TO THE TOP FOR RUSTY FROM FIRME CLASSICS CC


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TO THE TOP FOR RUSTY FROM FIRME CLASSICS CC


:thumbsup: what's Paulie ?


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TO THE TOP FOR RUSTY FROM FIRME CLASSICS CC


:thumbsup: WHATS UP HOME BOY. HOPE YOU GUYS COULD MAKE IT THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP, FOR THE HOMIE RUSTY AND THE FIRME CLASSICS FAMILIA*:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP, FOR THE HOMIE RUSTY AND THE FIRME CLASSICS FAMILIA*:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:THANKS HOME BOY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


:drama:TTT


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTTuffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> TTTuffin:


:h5: BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP* :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP *:thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: BUMP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:*TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

*BUMP :thumbsup:*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T*:thumbsup: *THE T*:thumbsup:*P*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *T*:thumbsup: *THE T*:thumbsup:*P*





lowlow83 said:


> *BUMP :thumbsup:*


uffin: BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL N GRILL!!!
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dL4jyQo-R_o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL N GRILL!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL4jyQo-R_o


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


>


 :thumbsup: cool video.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> :thumbsup: cool video.


:thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::wave::h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

bigrayman said:


> :thumbsup::wave::h5:


 WHATS UP RAY...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*to the top*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *to the top*





Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: BUMP


:wave:*Qvo Rusty ? just a 9:27 bump To The Top

*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj's Cruise Nights at Impeial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park starting Friday May 10th 6-10pm. Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope to see you and your club out there my brother. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP

*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!





Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*



:wave:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP* :h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP back TO THE TOP* :h5:


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

stock 1963ss said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: TTT for firme classics....


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup: TTT for firme classics....





Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave: BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BACK TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *BACK TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:





Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> *BACK TO THE TOP*:thumbsup:


*BUMP*


----------



## chino68 (Feb 9, 2010)

To the top for the Firme Classics Familia! The Nite Owls will be there to support as always.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

chino68 said:


> To the top for the Firme Classics Familia! The Nite Owls will be there to support as always.


:h5: THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT "NITEOWLS"


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP


:yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP THIS ALL DAY TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP THIS ALL DAY TTT !!!!


:h5:THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE!!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

49 BOMB said:


> BUMP :thumbsup:


uffin:TTT


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT!!!! :drama:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope everyone is ready to get their grub on and enjoy some clean rides with some Firme gente! TTT:thumbsup:
:drama:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> Hope everyone is ready to get their grub on and enjoy some clean rides with some Firme gente! TTT:thumbsup:
> :drama:


:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

meno97 said:


> :h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM
> IN PERRIS,CA
> HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

meno97 said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin: THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. Come out and get ur car washed n chill with Latins finest so cal. 10am to ?? Whenever. $5,donations welcomed


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> june 22nd latins finest car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
> Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases. Come out and get ur car washed n chill with Latins finest so cal. 10am to ?? Whenever. $5,donations welcomed


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:h5: WHATS UP HOME BOY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TO THE TOP FOR THE "FIRME CLASSICS 5TH ANNUAL CHILL & GRILL". LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!
COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY WITH FIRME PEOPLE, MUSIC AND FREE FOOD...:thumbsup:
FOR MORE INFO HIT US UP "RUSTY"(909)277-1616 OR "JB"(909)921-5151


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TO THE TOP FOR THE "FIRME CLASSICS 5TH ANNUAL CHILL & GRILL". LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!
COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY WITH FIRME PEOPLE, MUSIC AND FREE FOOD...:thumbsup:
FOR MORE INFO HIT US UP "RUSTY"(909)277-1616 OR "JB"(909)921-5151


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!




:h5:TO THE TOP FOR THE "FIRME CLASSICS 5TH ANNUAL CHILL & GRILL". LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!
COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY WITH FIRME PEOPLE, MUSIC AND FREE FOOD...:thumbsup:
FOR MORE INFO HIT US UP "RUSTY"(909)277-1616 OR "JB"(909)921-5151


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin: BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:nicoderm:TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> Hope everyone is ready to get their grub on and enjoy some clean rides with some Firme gente! TTT:thumbsup:
> :drama:


:h5:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:





Danee08 said:


> Bump





J B said:


> BUMP:thumbsup:


:wave:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... Hope to be able to make it out that way...


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT :drama:Hope everyone is ready for a Firme time


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> TTT..... Hope to be able to make it out that way...


:thumbsup:HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT HOME BOY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

J B said:


> TTT :drama:Hope everyone is ready for a Firme time


:yes: YES SIR!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

RUSTY 36 said:


> "FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

meno97 said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT! ALWAYS A FIRME GETDOWN!:thumbsup:


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT Getting ready for this Saturday it going to be FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT :thumbsup::h5:


RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





meno97 said:


> TTT :thumbsup::h5:





Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP*





J B said:


> TTT Getting ready for this Saturday it going to be FIRME :thumbsup:





TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TTT! ALWAYS A FIRME GETDOWN!:thumbsup:


:naughty: ITS GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY!!! COME OUT AND SUPPORT AND HAVE A FIRME TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## cjbulliesuriel (Jun 11, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

cjbulliesuriel said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :naughty: ITS GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY!!! COME OUT AND SUPPORT AND HAVE A FIRME TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY!!!:h5:


:thumbsup: BUMP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:inout:CAN'T WAIT FOR SATURDAY. IT'S GOING TO BE CRACKING!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE VIDEO FROM LAST YEAR'S CHILL& GRILL!!!




:h5:TO THE TOP FOR THE "FIRME CLASSICS 5TH ANNUAL CHILL & GRILL". LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!
COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY WITH FIRME PEOPLE, MUSIC AND FREE FOOD...:thumbsup:
FOR MORE INFO HIT US UP "RUSTY"(909)277-1616 OR "JB"(909)921-5151


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

See you Saturday


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> See you Sunday


ITS SATURDAY HOME BOY!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

"FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL" WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES TO COME OUT TO OUR 5TH ANNUAL FATHERS DAY WEEKEND PICNIC AT PERRIS HILL PARK IN SAN BERNARDINO!!!:h5:








:yes: WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING A 50/50 RAFFLE AND OTHER RAFFLES GOING ON THRU OUT THE DAY!!!:naughty:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> ITS SATURDAY HOME BOY!!!


Yes sir, typo...see you Saturday Rusty.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC HD said:


>





Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:run:ALL LOADED UP READY FOR TOMORROW!!! SEE EVERY ONE AT THE PARK.....uffin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

SORRY BROTHER I HAD TO WORK


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stylistics I.E. had a great time! Great food and music. Great Job Firme Classics :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

GOOD TIMES CC IE Had a Great Time ,Thanks FIRME CLASSICS for Hosting a great picnic .Good Food ,Good Music ,Good People and GOOD TIMES .


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito had a FIRME :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: time thanks FIRME CLASSICS.:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks had a good time with the fam


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

FIRME CLASSICS WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THIS EVENT! HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THERE FATHER'S DAY WEEKEND. LET'S DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Q-Vo...they call me Firme, From San Jo, I just wanted to take a moment to Thank all the Firme Hente that supported Mi Familia, Firme Classics Southern Chapter...on Fathers Day. I hope you all enjoyed yourselves and had enough to eat and enjoyed the Firme Rolas. It meant a lot to me as well from the North side Firme Classics Nor. Cal. Blessings to all of you, maybe some day I'll make an appearance and tu sabes meet all of you. And by chance any of you are up this way for a show etc....look me up.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:BUMP


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

******************ATTENTION LAYITLOW FRIENDS ********************
PLEASE HELP!!!TODAY I FOUND OUT THAT MY LIL BROS FRIEND GONE MISSING HES BEEN MISSING FOR 2 DAYS NOW I TALKDED TO HIS DAY TODAY AFTER FOOTBALL PRACTICE AND HE GAVE ME A DESCRIPTION OF HIS SON" NAME:ALFONSO MARQUIN/GUTIERREZ AGE:11 YEARS OLD WIEGHT:105LBS HIEGHT:5'2 LAST SEEN:TODAY AT ROETARY PARK OF OF A STREET" PLEASE LIKE/ SHARE THIS PIC ON UR PROFILE I WAS TALKING TO THE DAD AND HE WAS CRYING BECAUSE HE WANTED HIS SON BACK PLEASE IF YOU SEE HIM YOU CAN CALL THE PHONE MOM/DADS PHONE DIRECTLY THE # IS (951)385-6446


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE VIDEO " CHILL AND GRILL 2013"


----------

